# Busen-Stop bei Pamela Anderson!



## Mandalorianer (16 Dez. 2010)

*Jetzt ist Schluss mit den OPs
Busen-Stop bei Pamela Anderson!​*

Wow, das wir das noch erleben dürfen! Pamela Anderson (43) hat verkündet, sie will sich keiner weiteren Schönheitsoperation unterziehen. Das ehemalige „Baywatch“-Blondchen hatte bereits unzählige chirurgische Eingriffe und ist neben ihrer damaligen Rolle fast ausschließlich für ihre ständigen Brust-OPs bekannt. Mal lässt sie sich auf Doppel-D aufblasen, um festzustellen, dass das immer noch zu wenig ist, um sich dann - für einen natürlicheren Look, die Brüste wieder verkleinern zu lassen. Und nun soll damit ein für alle mal Schluss sein?

Sie hat es endgültig satt, der Jugend hinterher zu jagen und lässt der Natur nun ihren Lauf. Bereuen tut sie ihre „Verschönerungs-Arbeiten“ aber nicht: „Ich bin nicht gegen plastische Chirurgie, was ich hab machen lassen, bleibt und das ist gut so, aber ich will nichts anderes mehr.“ Nicht nur hat das Ex-Playmate keine Probleme mit dem Altern, die Mutter von zwei Söhnen Brandon (14) und Dylan (12), aus der Ehe mit Rockstar Tommy Lee Jones (48), stört sich auch nicht daran, wenn man sie als dummes Blondchen hinstellt. „Ich mag es, wenn die Leute schockiert sind, dass ich einen vollständigen Satz bilden kann. Das bedeutet, dass ich keine Erwartungen erfüllen muss.“

*Alles in allem fällt es trotzdem schwer sich vorzustellen,
dass Pam zur Ruhe gekommen ist 
und lieber Zuhause bleibt, 
als auf Partys für zahlreiche Skandale zu sorgen. 
Guss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Dez. 2010)

Abwarten  :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Dez. 2010)

Wer´s glaubt wird selig!


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2010)

Sie muss sich mal wieder in Erinnerung bringen


----------

